# "Clown Confution" Socios b.c.



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We took these last night.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Murals


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright, some close ups. this is cool. is that airbrush on the seat pan?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more comming up.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

nice, i like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2005, 12:37 PM
> *alright, some close ups.  this is cool.  is that airbrush on the seat pan?
> [snapback]2613307[/snapback]​*


Yeah, the guy who did the murals did the seat pan too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 17 2005, 12:46 PM
> *nice, i like it
> [snapback]2613346[/snapback]​*


Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blah, blah, blah,....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Last one. We took these pictures at night. My camera kicks ass. Total darkness and the picture still came ou good. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that a regular lined chain guard and just cut up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2005, 01:05 PM
> *is that a regular lined chain guard and just cut up?
> [snapback]2613427[/snapback]​*


What you have there is a Schwinn chainguard modified by yours truly. Its painted for now but he is going to get it chrome plated and engraved


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats a clean ass bike. Love that seat


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi i am the owner of CLOWN CONFUTION i just what to say thanks to evey one. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is it a palstic chain guard or metal? if metal, what tool did you use to cut it?


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

its a schwinn metal chain gard


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

thats a clean bike!
I like it :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice Clean! DAM thats tight!


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 17 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Nice Clean! DAM thats tight!
> [snapback]2613657[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i should have more to say but the chain guard is bad ass and the way you molded around the rear fender is real clean


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Cool bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2005, 01:41 PM
> *is it a palstic chain guard or metal?  if metal, what tool did you use to cut it?
> [snapback]2613609[/snapback]​*


All Schwinn chainguards are metal. :biggrin: i used my jewlers saw to cut it up.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

that is one nice ass bike


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes i thank GOD every day for that bike


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

I got all my mural done in Salinas Ca. The ligth Custom Airbrushing


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey super natural your bike is awesome. i love the frame yeaaahhhh its tight


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Bike look's really good


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

thats a nice bike, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

Your bike is AWESOME 
there is so much on it and yet it still looks like a bike, not all cluttered up with stuff...you can actually see it


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

That was the idea


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who did the paint and murals


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jan 17 2005, 09:17 PM
> *who did the paint and murals
> [snapback]2615107[/snapback]​*


The paint was done by a homie of mine whit a spay can. As for the murals they where done by a friend in Salinas Ca.

The light custom airbrushing
(831) 776-1166


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it looks good i like how you did you club logo on the back keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more. :biggrin: The guy who did the murals did the plaque on the back.


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Man That pic looks good for being at nigth


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2005, 01:02 PM
> *One more.  :biggrin: The guy who did the murals did the plaque on the back.
> [snapback]2616557[/snapback]​*


I WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE GOING TO GET THE TRIKE IN THERE.........
NICE PICS MAN, I AM ASSUMING WE WILL SEE THESE BIKES AT THE TENNYSON SHOW.....???????????..... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

sup will be there


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

thats a fresh bike! how did you make that bullet light blue on the inside? is there blue lightbulb in ther as well? and what are those things sticking of the fenders?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think they are cabinet knobs. those come in different shapes, but yeah, they do fit on there so why not


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cist_@Jan 18 2005, 02:01 PM
> *thats a fresh bike! how did you make that bullet light blue on the inside? is there blue lightbulb in ther as well? and what are those things sticking of the fenders?
> [snapback]2617323[/snapback]​*


Its a blue film i put in the ligth. and those thing on the finders are cabanet nobs


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

too slow supernatural, too slow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2005, 10:33 AM
> *I WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE GOING TO GET THE TRIKE IN THERE.........
> NICE PICS MAN, I AM ASSUMING WE WILL SEE THESE BIKES AT THE TENNYSON SHOW.....???????????.....
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2616997[/snapback]​*


Of course they will be there. Im going to hopefully take about 10 bikes. I was talking to some of my members about it the other day and there all excited.  Cant wait.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2005, 12:09 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2617362[/snapback]​*


whats wrong Noe?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahaha

it's just that to you guys in cali, having a car show is like just another day at the office. "yeah, we're going there, and then next week to here, then next month to........" wish i could say stuff like that. when you here me talk about a car show, it's like "yep, Onion Fest, going to that one, then next year again. there isn't any shows down here. 

get it?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had found a job in tuscon, AZ, but decided not to take it. if i would have gone at least i'd be a little closer to the action


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea it always seems that funk flex is always where these guys r ...and never in london ontario!!! 

well ill make my own show one day


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good job Mike... :thumbsup: 

Nice pictures raul...i didn't really talked to much with u this weekend...  

and that camera works hella good...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 18 2005, 12:21 PM
> *hahahaha
> 
> it's just that to you guys in cali, having a car show is like just another day at the office.  "yeah, we're going there, and then next week to here, then next month to........"  wish i could say stuff like that.  when you here me talk about a car show, it's like "yep, Onion Fest, going to that one, then next year again.  there isn't any shows down here.
> ...


I totaly understand where you are comming from and i too used to :tears: . I feel you bro. There was a time when there was show but I didnt have a ride to the show. Its wierd cause all of a sudden theres this show, and that show. They are all over the place. Alot of clubs only like to go to the local shows but I try to take everyone everywhere. 

You know why there arnt any shows in your area? Cause your not ready. Its better to not have the shows then to sit there and not have your bike done. You know what I mean?


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

yooo dat shit is madd hott dawg tyte shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I totaly understand where you are comming from and i too used to  :tears: . I feel you bro. There was a time when there was show but I didnt have a ride to the show. Its wierd cause all of a sudden theres this show, and that show. They are all over the place. Alot of clubs only like to go to the local shows but I try to take everyone everywhere.
> 
> You know why there arnt any shows in your area?  Cause your not ready. Its better to not have the shows then to sit there and not have your bike done. You know what I mean?
> [snapback]2617439[/snapback]​*



it took me a while to understand, but i think i do now.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

How much did it cost for the engraving on the seat pan?


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 18 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Good job Mike... :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice pictures raul...i didn't really talked to much with u this weekend...
> ...


Thank You lissit :biggrin:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 18 2005, 06:00 PM
> *How much did it cost for the engraving on the seat pan?
> [snapback]2618318[/snapback]​*


 Its not engraved


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 18 2005, 04:00 PM
> *How much did it cost for the engraving on the seat pan?
> [snapback]2618318[/snapback]​*


Thats a homie hook up.  :biggrin:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

it was a good friend hook up no cost


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

If it wasnt engraved what is it? Painted?


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 18 2005, 06:51 PM
> *If it wasnt engraved what is it? Painted?
> [snapback]2618451[/snapback]​*


It was grinded down in the midle and airbushed over


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

DAMN did that paint really come from a spray can?


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

yup it did


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

it stii looks good


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by super natural_@Jan 18 2005, 08:28 PM
> *it stii looks good
> [snapback]2618797[/snapback]​*


hell yeah


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by super natural_@Jan 18 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Its a blue film i put in the ligth. and those thing on the finders are cabanet nobs
> [snapback]2617341[/snapback]​*


where did you put the blue film? on the glass?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cist_@Jan 19 2005, 02:33 PM
> *where did you put the blue film? on the glass?
> [snapback]2621790[/snapback]​*


I bought a whole sheet for $2 at a place called tap plastics. You can take some saran wrap from Walmart in whatever color and wrap the lenz on your bullet light.


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait for the shows


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SOCIOS 3rd Annual Car show... @ the Woodland Community College - 41605 Gibson Rd, Woodland, 95776


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice lookin bike :thumbsup:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I really like the look of this bike, its real clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

HERE IT IS NOW>>>>>


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

idk about them colors on the frame and fenders.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 09:39 AM~11478151
> *idk about them colors on the frame and fenders.
> *


i know im going to get a new paint job next year so it would all macth :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 30 2008, 08:41 AM~11478156
> *i know im going to get a new paint job next year so it would all macth :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bad ass bike homie, even better in person


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 30 2008, 09:32 AM~11478116
> *HERE IT IS NOW>>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE FENDERS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2008, 10:09 AM~11478281
> *ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE FENDERS
> *


nah sorry bro


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice ass bike homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn, this is an old ass topic.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH 3 YEARS OLD


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









TTT FOR SOCIOS CC BC


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

there will be a lil more at vagas.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0 woooooow nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14542863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Bro!! Adolfo Gets down as all ways!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

YUP HE DOSE


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14544099
> *YUP HE DOSE
> *


You coming down for the King City Show next month?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I WANT TO BUT NOT SHURE


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 08:12 PM~14544138
> *I WANT TO BUT NOT SHURE
> *


Im pretty sure Im going to take my bike out to support out there!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WHEN IS IT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard it got sold to africa??????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 21 2009, 08:20 PM~14544240
> *i heard it got sold to africa??????
> *


HA IN UR DREAMS LOL


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 08:16 PM~14544181
> *WHEN IS IT
> *


August 9th


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bike looks good homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jul 21 2009, 08:33 PM~14544397
> *bike looks good homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14544357
> *August 9th
> *


ILL THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

BIKE LOOKS SICK BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

looks pretty damm good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 06:27 PM~14542869
> *there will be a lil more at vagas.
> *



like some custom mirrors


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

bike looks good. i like it. you should come out to the king city show. we need more bikes to come out.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 05:21 PM~14542822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight with the striped parts.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT MIKE AND SAID HE SOLD IT TO SOME DOOD IN JAPAN........GOOD JOB MIKE!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:43 AM~14549898
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT MIKE AND SAID HE SOLD IT TO SOME DOOD IN JAPAN........GOOD JOB MIKE!!! :thumbsup:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Mikey vende el culo before he sales the bike :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 01:24 PM~14550330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Mikey vende el culo before he sales the bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BRO !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:43 AM~14549898
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT MIKE AND SAID HE SOLD IT TO SOME DOOD IN JAPAN........GOOD JOB MIKE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 22 2009, 02:58 PM~14551329
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GALAXY (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 01:24 PM~14550330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Mikey vende el culo before he sales the bike  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

anybody want to buy tickets?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 22 2009, 06:16 AM~14544181
> *WHEN IS IT
> *


I like watching the progress on the bike bro. Always doing something to improve it :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 12:24 PM~14550330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Mikey vende el culo before he sales the bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2009, 06:27 PM~14564605
> *I like watching the progress on the bike bro.  Always doing something to improve it :thumbsup:
> *



its a clean bike!!!!
Simple and not over done!

Cant wait to see more on it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2009, 06:30 PM~14564627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HE TOLD ME HE SOLD IT SO HE CAN FEED THE CHILDREN IN AFRICA
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 25 2009, 01:17 AM~14577266
> *HE TOLD ME HE SOLD IT SO HE CAN FEED THE CHILDREN IN AFRICA
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bo shit that wat u did u sold ur bike the one that u didnt build ur self wat was it called creamater someing like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 PM~14571536
> *its a clean bike!!!!
> Simple and not over done!
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 25 2009, 07:59 AM~14577953
> *bo shit that wat u did u sold ur bike the one that u didnt build ur self wat was it called creamater someing like that. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 09:10 AM~14578286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 25 2009, 06:59 AM~14577953
> *bo shit that wat u did u sold ur bike the one that u didnt build ur self wat was it called creamater someing like that. :biggrin:
> *


cream-eater what???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2009, 08:29 PM~14581504
> *I'm a cream-eater what???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 25 2009, 07:46 PM~14581585
> *:uh:
> *


sup bro hows it going over there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14582140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got a sick bike bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my mirrors made by jagster


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: r u going to have them on 4 King City?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

naw im not takeing the bike im getting it ready for vagas


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> HERE IT IS NOW>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 09:36 PM~14698626
> *my mirrors made by jagster
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MY STREERING WHEEL MADE BY SAL PAZ brother of Sebastian 'MAN OF STEEL'
























[/


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

looks good!!
It was my pleasure making that for you!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 13 2009, 08:24 AM~14756164
> *looks good!!
> It was my pleasure making that for you!
> 
> ...


Thanks did u notice i had every one work on this bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

bike is bad ass. and you are adding more stuff to it. looking really good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks pimp


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 13 2009, 08:45 AM~14756383
> *looks pimp
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what the hell is a confution?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2009, 08:15 AM~14756098
> *MY STREERING WHEEL MADE BY SAL PAZ brother of Sebastian  'MAN OF STEEL'
> 
> 
> ...






very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2009, 08:15 AM~14756098
> *MY STREERING WHEEL MADE BY SAL PAZ brother of Sebastian  'MAN OF STEEL'
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 13 2009, 11:19 AM~14757319
> *what the hell is a confution?
> *


 :uh: .......ANYWAYS THAT BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD :cheesy: AND THAT STERRING WHEELS LOOK SICK :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 13 2009, 02:37 PM~14760158
> *:uh: .......ANYWAYS THAT BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD  :cheesy:  AND THAT STERRING WHEELS LOOK SICK  :biggrin:
> *



you can have something like that for 85.00
PM me if your interested.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 13 2009, 03:40 PM~14760208
> *you can have something like that for 85.00
> PM me if your interested.
> *


PM SENT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 13 2009, 04:37 PM~14760158
> *:uh: .......ANYWAYS THAT BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD  :cheesy:  AND THAT STERRING WHEELS LOOK SICK  :biggrin:
> *


hey screw you man, according to dictionary.com that's not even a word. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Confution


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14760755
> *hey screw you man, according to dictionary.com that's not even a word. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Confution
> *


we know that bro i spelled it wrong when i wrote it its ment to say confusion


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2009, 05:48 PM~14760980
> *we know that bro i spelled it wrong when i wrote it its ment to say confusion
> *


oh



pm a mod to change it :dunno:

unless you like looking like a retard


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 PM~14762367
> *oh
> pm a mod to change it :dunno:
> 
> ...


im cool every one know wat i ment anyways if they got something to say about fuck it cuz i really dont care.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

, MR.559 wats up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 13 2009, 04:26 PM~14760755
> *hey screw you man, according to dictionary.com that's not even a word. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Confution
> *


 :uh: WHO GIVES A FUCK


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a mike your bikes comming out phat.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin very good homie!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 PM~14764398
> *im cool every one know wat i ment anyways if they got something to say about fuck it cuz i really dont care.
> *


X2!!!!! 



Your Bike is coming out good Mike!! Hey It was cool meeting up with you down in King City!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 14 2009, 07:47 AM~14767470
> *X2!!!!!
> Your Bike is coming out good Mike!! Hey It was cool meeting up with you down in King City!!!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 14 2009, 03:43 AM~14766565
> *a mike your bikes comming out phat.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2009, 02:07 AM~14766178
> *:uh: WHO GIVES A FUCK
> *


i didnt know it was a misspell jackass, i was just curious. 


sorry if I offended you :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I didn't mean to bring any bullshit to your topic dude, it was just an honest question. 



cool bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 14 2009, 08:18 AM~14767749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just out of curiosity, how old are you, the bike is pretty oldschool ain't it?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 14 2009, 03:00 PM~14771465
> *just out of curiosity, how old are you, the bike is pretty oldschool ain't it?
> *


SUP BRO IM 27 I BEEN BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR 12YEARS OFF AND ON I ALWAYS LIKE THE OLDSCHOOL LOOK SO I KEPT THE OLDSCHOOL LOOK AND ADDED NEW SCHOOL PARTS.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

wassup HOTDOG MIKE!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUP SAL


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

get at me with those design for what we talked about


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

WHATS UP MICKEY!!! THOSE MIRRORS LOOK GOOD HOMIE! I LIKE THEM :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 14 2009, 03:50 PM~14771992
> *get at me with those design for what we talked about
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2009, 03:53 PM~14772018
> *WHATS UP MICKEY!!! THOSE MIRRORS LOOK GOOD HOMIE! I LIKE THEM :yes:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14772018
> *WHATS UP MICKEY!!! THOSE MIRRORS LOOK GOOD HOMIE! I LIKE THEM :yes:
> *


X2 MIRRORS LOOK FUCKING CRAZY PROPS ON THEM


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

whats up brother your bike is lookin tight as always i like the new look see you in vagas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Aug 15 2009, 01:08 AM~14776009
> *whats up brother your bike is lookin tight as always i like the new look see you in vagas
> *


THANKS BRO SEE U THERE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i seen your fenders when you brung them to my homies shop  the murals came out nice :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Clown confution, sanjosecustomz
sup


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i haven't forgotten about the rims, i have to make some room in my shed/ shop to clean the rims. this week i'm going to try to get two bikes done for a couple of my customers. after the relay bike a couple of jobs have come up so thats cool, cause i really need the money. this will make some room.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14799939
> *i haven't forgotten about the rims, i have to make some room in my shed/ shop to clean the rims. this week i'm going to try to get two bikes done for a couple of my customers. after the relay bike a couple of jobs have come up so thats cool, cause i really need the money. this will make some room.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 03:14 PM~14807345
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 


but I thought it was clown :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 25 2009, 05:59 PM~15187779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORA!!! whats up homie ready for vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 25 2009, 06:01 PM~15187803
> *ORA!!! whats up homie ready for vegas? :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thank u for the pics bro i like them :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 25 2009, 05:59 PM~15187779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 25 2009, 07:23 PM~15188462
> *thank u for the pics bro i like them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: u talk 2 ur self now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 25 2009, 11:51 PM~15190883
> *:uh:  :uh:  u talk 2 ur self now  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no a homie sent them to me


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

is clown confution come to the oct. 3-09 show in hayward for info call gabe (510)706-9614 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15360840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks d


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 14 2009, 09:45 PM~15360840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE LOOKS EVEN BETTER FROM THE LAST TIME I SAW IT LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Mikey it was good chatting with you. When your ready for more upgrades let me know.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 06:21 PM~15381843
> *Mikey it was good chatting with you. When your ready for more upgrades let me know.
> *


i will i plan to try to take 1st next year :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

beleave it are not but this is clown confusions early days


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old school pic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just some radom pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old pic from a salinas car show








one of my dreams that came true coming out in a magazine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this is clown confusion back when i was 17 year old :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks bro i love that pic


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

bike looks really good homi. let me do some research and will get a little madrigal kustoms on your bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 PM~15382267
> *bike looks really good homi. let me do some research and will get a little madrigal kustoms on your bike.
> *


sounds good bro let my know


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What up Mike???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 08:56 PM~15383067
> *What up Mike???
> *


sup


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just noticed, me and mike got the same haircut. chicks dig the curls


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 01:26 AM~15385286
> *just noticed, me and mike got the same haircut.  chicks dig the curls
> *


 :roflmao: You do.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 01:26 AM~15385286
> *just noticed, me and mike got the same haircut.  chicks dig the curls
> *


yup when my hair gets long it curls


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc+Oct 17 2009, 09:42 AM~15385885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rock that shit proud fool. not many of us have it. LET YOUR SOUL GLOW :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 10:29 AM~15386606
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> rock that shit proud fool.  not many of us have it.  LET YOUR SOUL GLOW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hell yeah


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 12:26 AM~15385286
> *just noticed, me and mike got the same haircut.  chicks dig the curls
> *




I notice he also had pink on his bike :uh: you sure you guys aint related? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15401307
> *I notice he also had pink on his bike :uh:  you sure you guys aint related? :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 10:15 AM~15401335
> *lol
> *




What's up mike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15401307
> *I notice he also had pink on his bike :uh:  you sure you guys aint related? :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 11:23 AM~15401414
> *What's up mike
> *


sup is my frame done yet


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 01:12 PM~15401307
> *I notice he also had pink on his bike :uh:  you sure you guys aint related? :biggrin:
> *


HATERS!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 10:57 AM~15401771
> *HATERS!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




Truff hearts?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

running out of home


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 01:26 AM~15385286
> *just noticed, me and mike got the same haircut.  chicks dig the curls
> *




next supershow you guys should comb eachothers hair!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 02:35 PM~15403257
> *next supershow you guys should comb eachothers hair!
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 02:37 PM~15403282
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



just bustin your guys balls!!! 
We kool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup its all good i cut my hair already lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 02:41 PM~15403319
> *yup its all good i cut my hair already lol
> *



no wonder we couldnt see the hotdogs!!! LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 19 2009, 02:50 PM~15403404
> *no wonder we couldnt see the hotdogs!!! LOL
> *


ahahahahaha u went there lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 19 2009, 04:35 PM~15403257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 02:51 PM~15403417
> *:angry: no **** :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You my dog still!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a mike so you seen my little secrete for 2010.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 23 2009, 01:32 PM~15446857
> *a mike so you seen my little secrete for 2010.
> *


yup i like


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

sup mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gilly hows it going


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got bord lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

some old pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

some more old pics  
















still my fav pic.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....lol OWNER OF CLOWN CONFUSION


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15453774
> *some old pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2009, 09:54 AM~15453847
> *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....lol OWNER OF CLOWN CONFUSION
> 
> 
> ...


HOT DOG!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 24 2009, 01:33 PM~15454937
> *HOT DOG!!!!!!
> *


hotdog mike :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 24 2009, 05:43 PM~15456244
> *What up Mikey
> *


sup gabe hows it going im think about going to that show here in sac tomorrow


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

good seeing you out at the show today bro, was fun talking shit and watching you laugh, next time dont steal my sons judge card !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 25 2009, 10:00 PM~15465411
> *good seeing you out at the show today bro, was fun talking shit and watching you laugh, next time dont steal my sons judge card !
> *


lol glad u made it home safe bro not my fault i took 1st bro memer u took 2nd and 3rd


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

It was a trip, had to stop and get me a coffee, the kid passed out before we even left Elk Grove. Heres a couple pics of my "Vegas" Show..lol..yea, 2nd for the bike and 3rd for best fights !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol yup thanks for the pics bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15402981
> *running out of home
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT LOOKS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 26 2009, 01:28 PM~15470793
> *DAM HOMIE THAT LOOKS SICK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT Q VO MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

what up mikey i was talking to david campos the other day, he said he was going to go see you and your dad this coming weekend.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 29 2009, 06:13 AM~15501686
> *what up mikey i was talking to david campos the other day, he said he was going to go see you and your dad this coming weekend.
> *


cool come whit him so u can get the trike kit


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 08:53 AM~15502867
> *cool come whit him  so u can get the trike kit
> *


i would but i have to work and he lives in los banos. i'll find a way to get it dough.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im done time to start something new.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 2 2009, 05:43 PM~15540363
> *im done time to start something new.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BROs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo Mikey see u at the TRAFFIC show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yupyup clown confusion will be there


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING MUCH FOO ARE HATING ON MY REGAL AND SHIT THEY STARTING TO THROW EGGS AND TODAY SOMEONE PUT SHIT ON IT :uh: SOME CHILDISH FUCKING SHIT BUT CANT WAIT TO CATCH THEM SLIPPIN :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2009, 11:56 PM~15567487
> *NOTHING MUCH FOO ARE HATING ON MY REGAL AND SHIT THEY STARTING TO THROW EGGS AND TODAY SOMEONE PUT SHIT ON IT  :uh: SOME CHILDISH FUCKING SHIT BUT CANT WAIT TO CATCH THEM SLIPPIN  :angry:
> *


why are they doing this stuff


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Mikey ready for sun?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 5 2009, 10:52 AM~15570660
> *was up Mikey ready for sun?
> *


yup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 5 2009, 11:08 AM~15570269
> *why are they doing this stuff
> *


MAN I WISH I KNEW  SUCKS THOUGH BUT WHAT CAN I DO IF I CANT SEE THEM


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2009, 05:30 PM~15574932
> *MAN I WISH I KNEW   SUCKS THOUGH BUT WHAT CAN I DO IF I CANT SEE THEM
> *


fuck dem fools hating on ur ride! any pics of da regal?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this morning i was watching cartoons with my son and an the mickey mouse clubhouse show they were doing the hot dog dance, my son was cracking up. you should check it out hot dog mikey.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 08:21 PM~15576099
> *fuck dem fools hating on ur ride! any pics of da regal?
> *


HELL YEAH JUST A BUNCH OF HATERS

YEAH HOMIE HERE YA GO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 07:24 PM~15576126
> *this morning i was watching cartoons with my son and an the mickey mouse clubhouse show they were doing the hot dog dance, my son was cracking up. you should check it out hot dog mikey.
> *


 don't lie cabron u know u were dancing 2 da shit :biggrin: 


let's go 2 da TRAFFIC show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2009, 11:27 PM~15578938
> *HELL YEAH JUST A BUNCH OF HATERS
> 
> YEAH HOMIE HERE YA GO
> ...


esta bien.  ..is it JUICED?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 5 2009, 11:27 PM~15578938
> *HELL YEAH JUST A BUNCH OF HATERS
> 
> YEAH HOMIE HERE YA GO
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so u took over my topic lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 PM~15584481
> *so u took over my topic lol
> *


 :biggrin: ....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 6 2009, 03:14 PM~15584284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY HOMIE BACK TO CLOWN CONFUTION NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

at the traffic show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gilly how u holding up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE LOOKS LIKE TRAFFIC WAS A GOOD SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15607606
> *at the traffic show
> 
> 
> ...


Who are these guys?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2009, 07:57 PM~15613702
> *Who are these guys?
> *


some guys that love clowns lol they were local rapers


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15613717
> *some guys that love clowns lol they were local rapers
> *


i thought those were ur new models :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 9 2009, 08:00 PM~15613732
> *i thought those were ur new models :biggrin:
> *


is this casper


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 07:04 PM~15613807
> *is this casper
> *


nah


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oh


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 10 2009, 01:15 PM~15621914
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP BRO !


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15621933
> *:cheesy:
> *


Call me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 11 2009, 09:29 AM~15632284
> *Call me
> *


ill call u when i wake up just got home from work bro plus im letting my phone charge


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2009, 09:28 AM~16008212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh snaps thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mamacitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD??? NICE BIKES LOOKING GOOD!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 17 2009, 10:30 AM~16008227
> *oh snaps thanks bro
> *


found it in her myspace page. 


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2771896


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck yea :cheesy: Im a fan of this whore.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 18 2009, 01:02 PM~16021044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we also had dinner whit her


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 I'll be jeolous if she was the dinner :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 18 2009, 01:54 PM~16021487
> *:0  I'll be jeolous if she was the dinner  :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

new bike 16'' mild THOCH OF WINE


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 24 2009, 11:39 AM~16079236
> *new bike 16'' mild THOCH OF WINE
> 
> 
> ...


semi :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 24 2009, 02:59 PM~16080445
> *semi :dunno:
> *


mild the semi is coming out 2011


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 24 2009, 11:39 AM~16079236
> *new bike 16'' mild THOCH OF WINE
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, you did the seat??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2009, 05:11 PM~16081567
> *looks good, you did the seat??
> *


yup


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 24 2009, 10:21 PM~16083856
> *yup
> *


like the seat..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 24 2009, 12:39 PM~16079236
> *new bike 16'' mild THOCH OF WINE
> 
> 
> ...


actually whole bike is sick. what paint is that ?  kandy apple red or ??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 24 2009, 10:27 PM~16083899
> *actually whole bike is sick. what paint is that ?   kandy apple red or ??
> *


kandy brandy wine


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wanna do the whole display on my bike?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wanna do the whole display on my bike?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 24 2009, 11:18 PM~16084254
> *wanna do the whole display on my bike?
> *


wat colors


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

orange yellow n a touch of red


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas homie hope that you have a great time along with all your loved ones.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MERRY X-MAS HOT DOG :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

you play the congas too :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup been playing for 12 years


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas Mike....kinda late ...but better than never


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 24 2009, 12:39 PM~16079236
> *new bike 16'' mild THOCH OF WINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 9 2010, 12:04 PM~16236076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I LOVE THIS PIC :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 9 2010, 11:16 AM~16236157
> *DAM I LOVE THIS PIC  :cheesy:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 9 2010, 12:20 PM~16236180
> *me too  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA DAM YOU SAW HER NOW THAT SHOULD BE THE FAVORITE PART :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16236202
> *HAHA DAM YOU SAW HER NOW THAT SHOULD BE THE FAVORITE PART  :cheesy:
> *


yup we also had dinner whit her afther the show


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 9 2010, 02:09 PM~16236923
> *yup we also had dinner whit her afther the show
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 9 2010, 10:04 AM~16236076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

fuck the secrets :0 
LIL CHERRY, SUGAR RUSH AND CLOWN CONFUSION :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16513212
> *fuck the secrets :0
> LIL CHERRY, SUGAR RUSH AND CLOWN CONFUSION :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st. Annual Second Look Feb. 6th 2010
Set-up 8 - 11am
Bike / Car Model / Art Show Show 11 - 4pm
@ 
Cesar Chavez Middle School
Support our 8th Graders to go to 
WASHINGTON D.C.

Cesar Chavez Middle School
440 Arthur Rd. Watsonville, Ca. 95076

Awards Following at End of Show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16513212
> *fuck the secrets :0
> LIL CHERRY, SUGAR RUSH AND CLOWN CONFUSION :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice bikes


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

i got a nice 16"twisted handlebar and sissybar for that 16" of urs :biggrin: nice bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16513212
> *fuck the secrets :0
> SUGAR RUSH
> 
> ...


 i likes this bitch this motherfucker is nice!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 03:13 PM~16964165
> *i likes this bitch this motherfucker is nice!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


not done yet coming out next year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16964258
> *not done yet coming out next year
> *


oh i figured that much  so i take it no new bed for a while :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 03:28 PM~16964296
> *oh i figured that much    so i take it no new bed for a while  :happysad:
> *


hahaha


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16964339
> *
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any new milds out there


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what up mike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17033659
> *what up mike
> *


sup bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

one of my fav pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

only going to 2 shows this year whit this bike San berna show and Vegas super show oh and the socios show :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 17 2010, 01:28 PM~17221839
> *only going to 2 shows this year whit this bike San berna show and Vegas super show oh and the socios show    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see you at the Socios show. Might not make it to Vegas.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 21 2010, 09:07 PM~17265800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 21 2010, 10:07 PM~17265800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU GET THOSE TWISTED SPOKES?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17276663
> *WHERE YOU GET THOSE TWISTED SPOKES?
> *


Cadillac pimpin


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 06:33 PM~17298367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like these pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 06:33 PM~17298367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation Mike we hade a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 06:33 PM~17298367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your bike is sicc homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ey i juss notice your "T-tube" is custom...
dats firme i dont think i sin it befor...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17302172
> *your bike is sicc homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ey i juss notice your "T-tube" is custom...
> dats firme i dont think i sin it befor...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 23 2010, 09:16 AM~17279430
> *Cadillac pimpin
> *


SICK :biggrin: YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING TIGHT ASS HELL :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

sup mikey!! :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17556643
> *sup mikey!!  :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17556864
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks "aight"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2010, 08:52 PM~17557225
> *:biggrin: Looks "aight"
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bullet one


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

whats up mikey, :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 22 2010, 06:19 PM~17858380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 22 2010, 04:19 PM~17858380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i was going to post it


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 22 2010, 05:52 PM~17859255
> *thanks i was going to post it
> *


now i was faster...this time lol i had to post it looks good!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 22 2010, 05:56 PM~17859285
> *now i was faster...this time lol i had to post it looks good!
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

What up mike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17870668
> *What up mike.
> *


sup


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17870678
> *sup
> *


you know homie how it is, just working to pay bills. Working on raffle bikes, how about your self? How's life treating you?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

whats up mike! .... u should be getting the package tomorrow it arrived today :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

did you guys know he sold the bike :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 19 2010, 10:57 PM~19115607
> *did you guys know he sold the bike  :biggrin:
> *


Just confirmed it, Japans got a trophy winner


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 22 2010, 11:21 AM~19132621
> *Just confirmed it, Japans got a trophy winner
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very sik pics loving me!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 02:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are tight pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 22 2010, 12:21 PM~19132621
> *Just confirmed it, Japans got a trophy winner
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

that shit is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 22 2010, 10:30 PM~19138910
> *that shit is tight  :thumbsup:
> *


oh snaps he spoke lol thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice air set up :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 02:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 PM~19241244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 4 2010, 09:15 PM~19241289
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 PM~19241244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta save this pic! nice ass shot!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 12:48 PM~19244870
> *gotta save this pic! nice ass shot!
> *


thanks homie that was at a photo shoot for sprockets 2011 calender


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 12:54 PM~19244911
> *thanks homie that was at a photo shoot for sprockets  2011 calender
> *


 :thumbsup: thats good homie ur bike deserves it u putting lotta work in it ...keep it up i beegetting motivation from ur builts i love both sr n cc both bikes are clean!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 01:12 PM~19245036
> *:thumbsup: thats good homie ur bike deserves it u putting lotta work in it ...keep it up i beegetting motivation from ur builts i love both sr n cc both bikes are clean!
> *


thanks bro been the game for years


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 01:18 PM~19245080
> *thanks bro been the game for years
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey mike were did you get those skinny twisted spokes from?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 5 2010, 02:18 PM~19245393
> *hey mike were did you get those skinny twisted spokes from?
> *


manny has them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 03:14 PM~19245752
> *manny has them
> *


how much do they run?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not shure i got these rims from Cadillac pimpin


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 03:19 PM~19245787
> *not shure i got these rims from Cadillac pimpin
> *


yea i got ya. i like these better then the fattys they have on the china fnrs.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 12:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that's really nice bike bro. I love it.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

not sure i like the direction you are going with Clown.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lmao you went there omg lol


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 PM~19241244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pik


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I know you said you wanted to add a bit of color, but i think your overdoing it bro, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 21 2010, 03:08 PM~19386393
> *I know you said you wanted to add a bit of color, but i think your overdoing it bro, just my 2 cents.
> *


dude lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be off for a year getting it ready for Vegas next year


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 03:13 PM~19386436
> *clown confusion will be off for a year getting it ready for Vegas next year
> *


If its adding shit like the pic above, i cant wait to see it in Vegas ! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 21 2010, 03:14 PM~19386447
> *If its adding shit like the pic above, i cant wait to see it in Vegas !  :biggrin:
> *


nope doing some upgrades  but sugar rush will be busting out next year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUGAR RUSH


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 04:02 PM~19386347
> *lmao you went  there omg lol
> *


lol thats the one you sent me a little while ago


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2010, 03:40 PM~19386607
> *lol thats the one you sent me a little while ago
> *


naw, i sent it to you, i just added him to the top part of it, lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u guys are crazy but good homies


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 21 2010, 04:42 PM~19386617
> *naw, i sent it to you, i just added him to the top part of it, lol
> *


oh ok I was half asleap amd mike sent it to me also


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 21 2010, 04:47 PM~19386652
> *u guys are crazy but good homies
> *


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to the China Parts gang ! lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Dec 27 2010, 10:13 AM~19430410
> *Welcome to the China Parts gang ! lol
> *


lol ima do a street custom noting but old school china parts just gotta do it right chrome gold engraving it should but all good plus u dont get allot of points for lazer cut parts


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

merry christmas mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Dec 27 2010, 12:29 PM~19431357
> *merry christmas mikey
> *


sup bro how u been ready for the shows


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 12:10 PM~19431224
> *lol ima do a street custom noting but old school china parts just gotta do it right chrome gold engraving it should but all good plus u dont get allot of points for lazer cut parts
> *


lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 12:31 PM~19431380
> *sup bro how u been ready for the shows
> *


need to do more work on the bike but im always up for more shows :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 01:41 PM~19597148
> *
> *


Gaby: hey you paid it you're back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 14 2011, 02:20 PM~19597403
> *Gaby:  hey you paid it you're back
> *


huh


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 14 2011, 02:20 PM~19597403
> *Gaby:  hey you paid it you're back
> *


oh i know lol yeah its back on


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 02:24 PM~19597444
> *oh i know lol yeah its back on
> *


Gaby : Welcome back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 02:29 PM~19597480
> *yup yup
> *


Gaby :So are you taking clown confusion to the socios show this year or just your other one ? hey do you even get judged on them or you're just showing them off ? :biggrin: Btw I neva told you but I like cc it's a nice bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 14 2011, 02:40 PM~19597558
> *Gaby :So are you taking  clown confusion to the socios show this year  or just your other one  ?  hey do you even get judged  on them or you're just showing them off  ?  :biggrin:  Btw  I neva told you but I like cc it's a nice bike
> *


yeah they will be displayed


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 01:45 PM~19597596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that bike stand looks exactly like mine. Where u get it?? Bikes look real good by the way.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 14 2011, 07:52 PM~19600089
> *I think that bike stand looks exactly like mine. Where u get it?? Bikes look real good by the way.
> *


from poorboys


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 07:07 PM~19600194
> *from poorboys
> *


I got mine from Mitch also  have u seen him?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19600443
> *I got mine from Mitch also  have u seen him?
> *


nope


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 01:45 PM~19597596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 14 2011, 04:45 PM~19597596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed your t tube on clown con., is that an eddy engraved t tube, it looks familiar.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 14 2011, 11:14 PM~19602178
> *i just noticed your t tube on clown con., is that an eddy engraved t tube, it looks familiar.
> *


yup


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 15 2011, 10:55 AM~19604145
> *yup
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 PM~19241244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE BIKE ONE OF MY FAVORITE.DONE JUST RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 12:25 PM~19605398
> *VERY NICE BIKE ONE OF MY FAVORITE.DONE JUST RIGHT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 22 2010, 04:19 PM~17858380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she will like this one :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 06:04 PM~19696536
> *she will like this one  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Micky bike looks clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@Jan 25 2011, 06:43 PM~19696925
> *Micky bike looks clean
> *


whos this


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sneak Peak


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 09:20 AM~19755798
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 10:20 AM~19755798
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGONA!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 10:20 AM~19755798
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


wife just hit me lol hahahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 09:12 PM~19762059
> *wife just hit me lol hahahaha
> *


LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2011, 09:20 AM~19755798
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19697656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which never will come out :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2011, 05:32 PM~19780194
> *which never will come out :nosad:
> *


thats wasnt a sprocket magazine photo shoot bro


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatss that red and chrome thing on the handlebarss next to the clown


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 13 2011, 03:41 PM~20547144
> *whatss that red and chrome thing on the handlebarss next to the clown
> *


super rare horn.... :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

THIS BIKE IS JUNK THROW THAT SHIT AWAY 

































j/k sup homie how many biikes u bringin to the show 3 ???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 13 2011, 05:59 PM~20548175
> *THIS BIKE IS JUNK THROW THAT SHIT AWAY
> j/k sup homie how many biikes u bringin to the show 3 ???
> *


dude u know this bike will take out ur trike lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 13 2011, 06:59 PM~20548175
> *THIS BIKE IS JUNK JUST GIVE IT TO 96TEIN......
> *


yeah i agree just give it to me, ill take sugar rush an sparta while your at it.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 13 2011, 07:19 PM~20548608
> *yeah i agree just give it to me, ill take sugar rush an sparta while your at it.. lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol let me know when u wake up


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 13 2011, 06:35 PM~20548388
> *dude u know this bike will take out ur trike lol
> *


I know :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 13 2011, 09:04 PM~20548849
> *lol let me know when u wake up
> *


oh im awake just thinkin big thats all.. hahaha you know they would be in a good home. ill get up to your level :biggrin: sooooonnn lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 13 2011, 09:12 PM~20549324
> *oh im awake  just thinkin big thats all..  hahaha you know they would be in a good home. ill get up to your level  :biggrin:  sooooonnn lol
> *


lol true


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 01:52 AM~20645473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 12:52 AM~20645473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good Mike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be in vegas this years i know im going to have hard comp but member win are lose im happy


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:h5::h5::h5:


Clown Confusion said:


> clown confusion will be in vegas this years i know im going to have hard comp but member win are lose im happy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my accomplishments


street-low magazine









Sprockets magazine calender









Lowrider sense magazine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Gaby: See I knew you slept with them all around you :rofl:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: See I knew you slept with them all around you :rofl:


those are old pic all my awards are at my dads shop


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm suprised you don't have a little room just for them


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i will some day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be back whit a new look AND YES IM PAYING SOME ONE TO MAKE MY PARTS AND DO MY FRAME BUT IM GOING TO PUT IT TOGETHER MY SELF


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


this is a dope pic the effect is nice:420:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> clown confusion will be back whit a new look AND YES IM PAYING SOME ONE TO MAKE MY PARTS AND DO MY FRAME BUT IM GOING TO PUT IT TOGETHER MY SELF


 u should just be a real bike builder mike and do it all in house...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> u should just be a real bike builder mike and do it all in house...


IM HAVING MY HOMING MY FRAME AND MY OTHER HOMIE DOING THE TWISTED PARTS IM NOT FACE PARTS ON THIS ONE MY A LIL THOU


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> u should just be a real bike builder mike and do it all in house...


 lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be taking some time off will be back out whit a new look in 2013


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess Raul is not touching it or it would not be back till 2020 lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> I guess Raul is not touching it or it would not be back till 2020 lol


 Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> I guess Raul is not touching it or it would not be back till 2020 lol


you always got jokes huh lol ..... its coming back out 2013 and also raul is not on this next project


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> you always got jokes huh lol ..... its coming back out 2013 and also *raul is not on this next project*


 this is why lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> this is why lol


no the reason why is cuz i wanna take my time and do it rigth and to finish sugar rush


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup mike? since your getting new parts made, let me get those handlebars, you know they match my sissybars:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>



looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

might be showing clown again next year theres no point to just let it sit ....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> might be showing clown again next year theres no point to just let it sit ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just gotta do a few touch ups lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MARCH 24th


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up brother how are you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up brother how are you


im good bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 581033
> 
> View attachment 581034


LOOKING GOOD BRO TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Clown Confusion said:


> thanks


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 581033
> 
> View attachment 581034


Thise biie should come to uniques bike show.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 581033
> 
> View attachment 581034


Thise bike should come to uniques bike show.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is thats why im cleaning it up for that show its been a year since i showed it cuz i was showing sugar rush


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> it is thats why im cleaning it up for that show its been a year since i showed it cuz i was showing sugar rush


Sickk see you ther homie.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


>


looking good bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I heard there's a sneek peek photo floating arround


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to see


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I heard there's a sneek peek photo floating arround


Lol was that that the same photo I seen


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat pic that pic was a year old lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> wat pic that pic was a year old lol


Barley a year old LOL.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanna see it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> wat pic that pic was a year old lol


Still...only 4 people have seen that frame so its new to everyone else lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

That is my idea to post it for a bit then take it off so they would wounder wat it looks like now lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> That is my idea to post it for a bit then take it off so they would wounder wat it looks like now lol


I STILL HAVE THE PIC YOU SENT ME SAVED ON MY PHONE...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> I STILL HAVE THE PIC YOU SENT ME SAVED ON MY PHONE...


Yup ima have u do some stuff on the build will talk latter about it


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


dope bike bro:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I STILL HAVE THE PIC YOU SENT ME SAVED ON MY PHONE...


Oh you seen it john? What do you think?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Oh you seen it john? What do you think?


Hoping sprockets mag will come down march 24th for uniques second annual bike n pedal show.. Pep the post see wut u think


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Still...only 4 people have seen that frame so its new to everyone else lol


an the rest of facebook today lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

For a minute


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup ima have u do some stuff on the build will talk latter about it[/QUOTE. COOL JUST LET ME KNOW...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Oh you seen it john? What do you think?


VERY NICE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> VERY NICE


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

in the may issue of lowrider magazine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine


Congrats bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats Mikey :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks jess


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine


Congrats mike. Bike has been on every mag now.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine


Congrats


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Congrats mike. Bike has been on every mag now.


Except lrb


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Except lrb


hater :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Well the page dose say lowrider bicycle lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

If lowrider bicycle magazine does come back, you guys can thank me! Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> If lowrider bicycle magazine does come back, you guys can thank me! Lol


yup for taking the TIME to make a bike magazine for us lol


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine



Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup for taking the TIME to make a bike magazine for us lol


And I think everything that happen in vegas made them open there eyes a little bit


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Let's take a vote! What mag is more colorful and brite, with more crisp photos and design?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats mike


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


congratulations bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Let's take a vote! What mag is more colorful and brite, with more crisp photos and design?


all above ......................lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Congrats mike


thanks Robert


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> all above ......................lol


Not fair you can't vote if your bike is in every pic lol ofcourse your gonna like them all lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Not fair you can't vote if your bike is in every pic lol ofcourse your gonna like them all lol


lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wares kevin lol his need to put his input lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine


congrats bro looking good


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

About time, i hate when people with connections get in before the people that deserve it....lol....congrats bro!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks rascal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you bro looking good. thats whats up congrats on the spread.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


> in the may issue of lowrider magazine


nice


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 664625
> View attachment 664626


Sweet bike clown confusion!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

all of clown awards that are sitting at my dads shop


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad ass bike ese check mine out


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Nice forks bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

dude am i tripping? i coulda swore i was having a convo on this topic with you last nite mikey lol i think i was layitlow dreaming lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

We were bro I try coming on here at 2am and it said it was down for some cleaning and updates.... I think it erase every ones convo .


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> dude am i tripping? i coulda swore i was having a convo on this topic with you last nite mikey lol i think i was layitlow dreaming lmao


Not dreaming dude. A lot of post i did last night are gone as fucking well


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah I see lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How that happen


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TtT. Wanna see it back out next season


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> TtT. Wanna see it back out next season as a trike


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it will be back theres no point for it to be sitting in the garage ..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

